# Options for silver colored pannier racks?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been searching for silver colored racks for my new commuter/touring frame to go along with the color scheme. But like everything else in the bike component world, basic black is taking over. I don't want a black rack; it would stick out like a sore thumb on my new frame, which will have silver components.

However, I want a nice quality sturdy rear rack that is not too heavy. So far, Nittos various models seem to be the only readily available option for silver-colored racks. Before ordering my racks, however, I want to make sure I'm not missing something. The Nitto M-12 front racks seems to be a no-brainer because it is reasonably light and sturdy with no real competition. In the rear, I am considering the Nitto R-20, which Rivendell calls the Big Back Rack; the Nitto R-15 (not sold by Riv), and the Nitto R-14, which Riv calls the Top Rack. The R-20 seems a little heavier and larger than I need, but I'm not if the others will be sturdy enough for touring.

The Tubus Cargo racks also look promising, but are only available in black in the U.S. I could order a silver Tubus rack from England, but the dealers I've found are currently out-of-stock. The Cargo would be very sturdy and light for a rack of its capacity.

Am I missing any other options for silver racks? One feature I would like is a front loop or bar that would keep bags from hitting the cantilever brakes on my frame. Photos attached are the Nitto R-15, Nitto R-20, and Tubus Cargo (black but allegedly available in silver).


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't know if they have anything that you havent seen, but look here
http://www.velo-orange.com/racks.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

question has been asked, you might search... perf has cheapos, soma has a cool swoopy looking one, pb, axiom, maybe others mentioned





.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I went with a Tubus Logo in silver from Wiggle.co.uk. If you have big feet make sure you can mount the panniers far enough back to have heel clearance.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I found the Tubus Cargo at wiggle, but they are out of stock. I sent them an email, but they were unsure about when the silver racks would be available.

Velo-orange rear racks are pretty basic for the cost. They don't have have a front guard to keep packs from hitting your brakes, and not much in the way of attachments for straps or tail-lights.

The Soma deco rack looks promising but not very heavy duty. It also seems to limited options for making adjustments, which could make it hard to level. It's a possibility though and inexpensive.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Any black aluminum rack is a silver rack waiting to be uncovered...

One other thought for you- vintage blackburn racks are not bad at all and usually sell for nothing at bike swaps. I've got at least 2 right now. 

If you want, I'd be happy to send you one for the cost of shipping. A little steel wool and a little polish and they can be pretty nice. It's silver (aluminum), it's got all the stops yer looking for and it's pretty light, though you level them with a pair of pliers...

PM me if yer interested.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*rack*

Buck - I sent you a PM.

tar



buck-50 said:


> Any black aluminum rack is a silver rack waiting to be uncovered...
> 
> One other thought for you- vintage blackburn racks are not bad at all and usually sell for nothing at bike swaps. I've got at least 2 right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> The Tubus Cargo racks also look promising, but are only available in black in the U.S.


No, Wayne at TheTouringStore.com has the stainless steel ones in-stock. I ordered my Tubus "New" Cosmo through him. Wonderful rack. I especially like the second set of rails. It makes using a trunk bag with panniers a pleasure, not a cuss-fest.










Linky.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The stainless steel Tubus racks are only available for certain models, and they cost a lot more than the powder-coated steel racks. I talked to Wayne at the Touring Store, and he doesn't import any of the silver painted racks, which apparently are available for all of their models in Europe.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Dec 5, 2005)

surly nice rear rack comes in silver. 

here is mine in black...
http://gallery.iamku.com/?p=1008


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> and he doesn't import any of the silver painted racks, which apparently are available for all of their models in Europe.


If you're happy with silver-painted then, buy any old rack and can of Krylon or Rustoleum.

Nice thing about the stainless is that it doesn't rub off. Or rust.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*painting*



brucew said:


> If you're happy with silver-painted then, buy any old rack and can of Krylon or Rustoleum.
> 
> Nice thing about the stainless is that it doesn't rub off. Or rust.


I thought about just painting a black rack, but I think the paint would wear off. Here's why. Wayne at the Touring Store says he doesn't stock the silver Tubus racks because the silver powdercoat paint doesn't hold up as well as black. So I figured that if silver powdercoat won't hold up, then regular spray paint would come off even easier.

I'm sure it sounds like I am being incredibly picky, but I am building up a new bike so I'm trying to get everything just right. Besides, if I'm spending $100 for a rack, shouldn't I get one that looks nice on my bike?


----------

